# Dreams versus Dollars



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmm…I could spend eight hours in my workshop, and maybe have something to show for it at the end of the weekend…or work eight hours of Sunday OT at my day job and gross $336. I'd still rather be in my workshop. *How conflicted is that?* How fast must we run to chase our dreams? Tell me your situation!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

As a physician, it's never cost effective for me to be in the shop. However, my time in the shop is what allows me to tolerate work! Sawdust is way cheaper than therapy! Forget work, hit the shop.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Being retired it doesn't matter how much time I can spend in the shop. But it does impact my financial picture in that I have no way of generating any overtime so, being on a fixed income, woodworking is all outgo, with respect to money.

The only thing that "interferes" with my shop time is that I get to hang out with a 7 year old when he is not in school and, while this may come as a surprise, spending time with him is more fun than making sawdust.


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Scott, it is no surprise, none at all.

If i spend anytime in my workshop that doesn't generate money, it is usually for my home or for a gift. At that point, it is therapeutic and slow moving.

Also, being in my shop allows me to just relax and listen to music, mull over a pice of wood for as long as needed and also allows me to let the boys in to work on a project.

Soon, we will be working on derby cars, so, I better get to cleaning out my shop, huh?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Dennis: Be sure to hog out the underside of your derby car, so that you may stuff it with pennies up to the legal weight. Chuck your nail/axles in the drill press and file off any burrs that interfere with smooth rolling, and that goes for nubs on the tire treads too. Best woodworking of all, when mentoring kids! Woodworking is only a medium with which you can channel your joy, and define your real purpose in life. To expect more from it in this day and age may disappoint you.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey! I got DQ'd for melting fishing weights into my derby car. I still hold the grudge 30 years later, so much so that I load my truck with sandbags year round. Nothing they can do to stop me now!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Actually, this is our 3rd year for my oldest son and i, 2nd year for my middle son and I. My youngest will not be ready for about 3 more years or so, guess that gives me plenty of time to practice, huh?

We work hard to win, but, it is not everything to us. The process of making the car is the best, getting to race it is just a plus, winning would just be icing.

However, enough of me hijacking this thread, i definitely didn't mean too, so sorry.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Never a problem, Dennis! As I understand it, adding weight to a derby car is okay, as long as the total weight does not exceed a certain limit. It ties in directly with the point I've made above, that is, to be able to do a woodworking procedure out of necessity, liesure, or for mentoring kids and bonding/skillbuilding. It's all of great value, and yet has no correlation in dollars and cents.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

This topic reminded me of the following line from a Yusuf Islam (aka Cat Stevens) song…

But take your time, think a lot,
Why, think of everything you've got.
For you will still be here tomorrow, but your dreams may not.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I spend most of my time woodworking on weekdays during the evening when I get home from work. Sometimes I loose track of time and realize its midnight or later and I gotta get some sleep so I can get up for work the next day.

Also with the Pinewood Derby car - Cut a small V groove notch in the front of the car. The pin at the top of the track will sit into the grove giving your car a tad bit of a head start! haha A kid tried that once when I was in boy scouts and they made him put a piece of tape over it. It didn't work. He still won first price…


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Concerning the Pinewood Derby cars. Putting the weight in the front helps it go down the hill quick but slows it down on the flats. On the flats the weight needs to be in the middle to keep the speed up.

What we did was to cut off the first 3/4 to 1" off the front. Then drilled a 3/4" hole from the front to just past the middle. Installed a 3/4" steel ball into the hole and glued the front back on. This way when the car in on the hill the weight is in the front and it rolls back to the middle when on the flats. We won every time.


----------

